# Harvest time question



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2008)

I was looking at the trichs on a bud of one of my plants.  About 95% of them are cloudy.  There are a few amber, and several dark brown, almost black ones.  There are more dark brown trichs than there are amber.  I want about 80% cloudy/20% amber.  Should I wait until I see more amber, or should I pick it because of the dark brown ones?  I understand that the dark brown ones indicate that the THC has completely degraded.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

what strain are we talking about...and how far into flower my friend...and also what high do you like?  I start Harvest when my trichs get to changing amber..but thats how i like it..and then some more a week later..and so on..Good luck ..this is Happy times


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 1, 2008)

the ones turning black are dead, they have past the harvest window....from what ive read anyway


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, the black ones are dead, but most of them are cloudy and a few are amber.  Overall, I don't believe the bud is over-ripe.  Maybe I'll pick it tomorrow.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 1, 2008)

all depends on how you like your high....


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

Let it go until the window you want.A few black ones won't hurt anything.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2008)

I normally I don't see too many black trichs; perhaps the uvb light I've been using caused that to happen.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 1, 2008)

ya can cut down whats you see that look ready, some people use microscope to look,  its painful on eyes..some peope tell by seeds when 
seeds matures, then its time to havest,   or you can snipe the branch where
you think its time to havest, and save others to see the changes..  but
you  might need to patch/cover the cut area  though..


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 2, 2008)

:huh: Papa your killin me.....Dude I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## SmokinAce (May 18, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

hilarious......


whaaaat??

is that english???


----------



## nvthis (May 20, 2009)

Now, be nice. It's an old thread and there will be no sense in making fun of someone you don't know


----------



## Alistair (May 20, 2009)

This is an old thread.  And I happy to say that I'm much better at growing and harvesting than I was back when I originally made the post.  Thanks.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 20, 2009)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> all depends on how you like your high....





TRUE LOVE WINS IN THE END


----------

